# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Polish  It is me again. The culturist is asking you for help.

## Culturist

Hello there, 
could you dear Polish native speaker please read and, if neccessary, correct the following sentences: 
Ucze sie fizykii/chemii/gramatykii. 
Ty tez? 
Uczymy sie jezyka/biologii/fonetyki. 
Oni ucza sie muzyki i fonetyki. 
Slucham interesujacego koncerta. 
Slucham nowczesnej muzyki. 
Slucham dlugiego teksta. 
Czego sluchamy polskiego dialogi. 
Oni sluchaja dlugej rozmany. 
Thank you for help. 
Note: Should you wonder what has happened to some particular Polish letters, I will tell you that I do not know how to type them on a German keyboard.

----------


## Wowik

Culturist! 
Why do not you use Polish letters?

----------


## Wowik

I'm not native but some can try to help.
[quote=Culturist]
Ucze sie fizykii/chemii/gramatykii.  Czy Ty tez? 
Uczymy sie jezyka/biologii/fonetyki. 
Oni ucza sie muzyki i fonetyki. 
Slucham interesujacego koncerta. 
Slucham nowczesnej muzyki. 
Slucham dlugiego teksta. 
Czego sluchamy polskiego dialogi. something wrong. Is it a question? Dlaczego sluchamy polskich dialog

----------


## kamka

> Hello there, 
> could you dear Polish native speaker please read and, if neccessary, correct the following sentences: 
> Ucze sie fizyki/chemii/gramatyki. 
> Ty tez? 
> Uczymy sie jezyka/biologii/fonetyki. 
> Oni ucza sie muzyki i fonetyki. 
> Slucham interesujacego koncertu. 
> Slucham nowczesnej muzyki. 
> Slucham dlugiego teksta. (Czytam długi tekst?) 
> ...

 You only use double "i", like in "chemii", when the noun ends with "-ia", eg. chemia, biologia.
I'm not sure what you meant saying "Słucham długiego tekstu", did you mean it like you're listening to a text recorded somewhere?

----------


## Wowik

> ... dear Polish native speaker...

 It should be read   

> ... dear *kamka*...

  ::

----------


## Culturist

Thank you all. 
Of course, I will address Kamka directly in future, but in my first sentence the imprint devil has crept in with my recognising it before pressing enter. 
I think that I was typing a bit too rapidly, and so the sentence, being actually menat to read "Could you dear Polish native speakers...", now reads "could you dear Polish nativ speaker...".  
As for my not having written using such particular Polish letters as the I with a stroke through it, please let me, once again, explain to you that I still do not know how to adjust my German keyboard to type with them. 
Best regards.

----------


## Wowik

Now I have russian version of Win XP so I can be wrong in some names
Run "Start" | "Control Panel" | "Regional Standards" applet
Select tab "Languages"
Press button "Advanced"
"Add" Polish layout
In "Language bar" settings select to show bar if you want to control current keyboard layout state
In keyborad setting select your switch keys. 
I add "Polish (programers)" layout.
All Polish modified letters (ł,ż,ń,ą,...) can be obtaind by pressing ~ and subsequently regular letter key.
All keys exept ~ are equivalent to standard English/US layout 
So you can use it as the only keyboard layout (if you do not use any German letters)

----------


## Culturist

Thank you, Wowik, for your help.

----------


## Culturist

....what does exactly "nie przejdzie" mean? 
Thank you

----------


## Wowik

> ....what does exactly "nie przejdzie" mean?

 It could depends on context. "do not pass (trough)"
Sometimes it means something close to slogan They shall not pass

----------


## Culturist

Wowik, thank you once again.

----------


## kamka

> ....what does exactly "nie przejdzie" mean? 
> Thank you

 as Wowik said, it depends on the context.
The figurative meaning, in informal speech may mean something like "it's not going to work"
For example
A: Może powiem mu, że pies zjadł moje zadanie domowe?
B: Nie, to nie przejdzie, on nie jest idiotą.
(A: Maybe I'll tell him the dog ate my homework?
B: Nah, it's not going to work, he's not an idiot.)

----------


## Summer

:: )

----------

